# Ford 916B Question



## LD48750 (Jun 25, 2016)

I have a Ford 916B Mid Mount Mower on my 1510 tractor.

Everything I can find says blades are no longer available.

I did find one set, part # AUB112662 which is for the lower serial numbered units & I have a higher numbered unit which needs part # AUB112804.

Does anyone know where I can get a set of blades for this mower?
DEoes anyone know what the difference is between the 112662 & 112804?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy LD48750,

Welcome to the forum.

See item #10 on the attached parts diagram. Messick's claims they can get your blades in 3-7 days for $66. I suspect their listing may be obsolete, as Ford would never sell anything at a reasonable price!! 

Failing that, I would contact *Oregon* Mfg., makers of chainsaw chains and mower blades. They have a huge inventory of mower blades and probably a close match for you.


----------



## LD48750 (Jun 25, 2016)

sixbales said:


> Howdy LD48750,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...



Not sure how you got to that page but I did call Messick's and the girl told me the part wasn't available.

It didn't even show up on the web page I got going through their system.

Either way, I still can't find any spec's on that part number & don't know what the change was.

But I really do appreciate you trying to help.


----------

